# Australian Food



## natbakinfo (Apr 6, 2014)

Hi
Soon I be in Cebu, does anyone know where I can get food like meat pies, sausage rolls?
Thanks


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

natbakinfo said:


> Hi
> Soon I be in Cebu, does anyone know where I can get food like meat pies, sausage rolls?
> Thanks


Good Morning,

We have members in and around Cebu that will likely chime in with information for your food search. In the mean time, have a look at this Search Result that may give you a bit of help.



Good Luck
Jet Lag..


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Jet Lag said:


> Good Morning,
> 
> We have members in and around Cebu that will likely chime in with information for your food search. In the mean time, have a look at this Search Result that may give you a bit of help.
> 
> ...


VFW sells here. Try vfw


----------

